# H} WoC, Skaven and Eldar W} Grey Knights (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

With the release of 6th edition coming out, i want to start a new army so I thought why not do my first love and go back to grey knights.

Here is a list off what I have:

Warhammer Fantasy

Warriors Of Chaos

36 Warriors
16 Marauders
Exalted hero with 2 axes
Exalted hero with axe and shield
Limited Edition battle standard bearer (need head and weapon)
Chaos Sorcerer with familiar
Manticore with parts for lord or sorcerer

Skaven

Queek the headtaker
2 master moulders
2 rat ogres
Warplock engineer

Warhammer 40,000

Eldar

Eldar Codex
Autarch with wings
27 Dire Avengers
2 OOP guardians
Wave serpent (needs stripping)
Falcon Grav Tank (missing canopies and slight repair)
Sprues
5 Warp Spiders

Here is what I am after:

Codex Grey Knights
Draigo
Paladin units
Terminators
Dreadnoughts
Land raiders

*Trade only and within the UK please*

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

